

Bratz: $570M and counting in legal fees in fight over copyright infringement - grellas
http://patentlawip.blogspot.com/2011/04/bratzs-copyright-infringement-trial.html

======
patja
So much time, effort, and money put into monetizing the sexualization of pre-
teen girls. As a father of two young girls I have always been disgusted by
Bratz and everything it stands for.

------
ultrasaurus
Just another reminder that there are a lot of markets you're probably
overlooking right now (and like patio11 says, they're probably female). I
never would've thought the idea "barbie needs to be more sexualized with a
bigger head" would be worth $500 million just to fight over,

------
Jun8
AFAIK, this is a classic case of Innovator's Dilemma: Mattel would never have
pushed sexy and different Bratz type dolls and cannibalize the Barbie line, in
fact they created a similar looking line only after Bratz's success.

------
metabrew
Sounds like the only winners in this fight are the lawyers.

------
orev
Good reminder on the potential issues of being a thought-worker. Companies
think they own everything in your head, regardless of whether they would
actually act on the idea or not. Keep that in mind as you dream up your next
big startup while working at your dayjob... or even when you get home from it.

~~~
bhickey
This is why I advise working for a company with a balanced IP policy. I would
never consider doing otherwise.

At present, all I need to do is disclose any 'potentially business related'
projects to my employer. For 90 days from the date of disclosure, they have
the right to negotiate purchase of any such projects. I have an obligation to
negotiate in good faith, but no obligation to sell. After 90 days, their
negotiation option goes up in smoke.

In effect they have put in writing: "We waive our right to screw you on this
point, please extend us the same courtesy."

------
warfangle
What if this $570m was used for creating and investigating new product lines
instead? Pointless legal miasmas like this are a drag on the economy, imho..

------
steele
I think one of the attorneys involved is the wife of Lift's (scala web
framework) creator

